# Trivia 8/29



## luckytrim (Aug 29, 2019)

trivia 8/29
DID YOU KNOW...
Germans eat about 25 pounds (11.3 kg) of chocolate per citizen  each year,
which is twice as much as Americans.


1. What colloquial, two word-term refers to a series of  portraits of wanted
criminals?
2. Idiomatically speaking, How else might one say 'it requires  the cardinal
number which is the lowest prime number to engage in a popular  Latin
American dance?'
3. By what name would we more easily recognize  Maria  Sklodowska ?
4. Who wrote "The Red Badge of Courage"?
  a. - Stephen Finch
  b. - Stephen Crane
  c. - Stephen Hawk
  d. - Stephen Ibis
5. Do you recall the late Dale Earnhardt's nickname  ?
(Hint; The ___________ )
6. Which animal has palmiped feet?
  a. - Cat
  b. - Camel
  c. - Duck
  d. - Pig
7. What surname is shared by the authors of "Hard Times" and  "One Pair of 
Hands"?
8. Who advises Job to curse God?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
NECCO Wafers were a favorite sugar treat for the soldiers of  the Union Army
during the Civil War.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Rogues' gallery
2. It takes two to tango
3. Marie Curie
4. - b
5. The Intimidator
6. - c
7. Dickens
8. His Wife

TRUTH !!
Necco Wafers date back to 1847. Oliver Chase, an English  immigrant, invented
a lozenge cutting machine with which he produced the wafers.  At the time of
the Civil War, these were called "hub wafers" and were carried  by Union
soldiers. In 1901, Chase and Company merged with two other  companies to
incorporate the New England Confectionery Company. By 1912,  the wafers were
being advertised as "NECCO Wafers", a name they still carry  today.
During World War II the United States government ordered NECCO  to produce
its wafers for soldiers overseas. As a result of this action,  NECCO saw its
sales of the wafers peak. Upon returning home, many former  soldiers became
faithful customers who continued to buy the wafers.


----------

